# HD possible with DPP Twin Dish with dual LNB?



## Rsadler (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey all, I currently have a 311 receiver in a spare room just for standard definition reception. I'm thinking of going to HD there now since it's being switched to a game room and we'll be spending more time there. Is it possible to get HD with the current dish and a different receiver?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Unless I am misreading something... it sounds like you are possibly only seeing 2 of the necessary 3 SAT locations for HD.

The HD channels are spread around a bit... and Dish will not activate new HD service unless you are seeing all of the locations.

We'd need more info to be sure, but it sounds like you'd need a dish upgrade as well as the new receiver.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Unless I am misreading something... it sounds like you are possibly only seeing 2 of the necessary 3 SAT locations for HD.
> 
> The HD channels are spread around a bit... and Dish will not activate new HD service unless you are seeing all of the locations.
> 
> We'd need more info to be sure, but it sounds like you'd need a dish upgrade as well as the new receiver.


You are right Stewart. Upgrading from a 311 he would need a different dish upgrade to bring in the 3 satellites if he doesn't already have them, along with the receiver.



Rsadler said:


> Hey all, I currently have a 311 receiver in a spare room just for standard definition reception. I'm thinking of going to HD there now since it's being switched to a game room and we'll be spending more time there. Is it possible to get HD with the current dish and a different receiver?


As Stewart said you would possibly need new dish and receiver to get the HD. If you setup the upgrade to HD and need it, the dish is included with the installation including the cables to be ran and equipment. What upgrades are available are based on the account and it's status.


----------



## Rsadler (Feb 16, 2011)

The only problem is that I have it setup at my vacation house, and bought a retail dish and receiver for that purpose and added it to my home account. Its just standard definition but really wanted HD while I'm there. Any idea what dish I could use, then I could decide on a receiver from there?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Probably a VIP211K receiver and a 1000.2 or 1000.4 WA (Western Arc) dish.


----------



## Rsadler (Feb 16, 2011)

Great..that's what I was thinking but wanted to be sure. Thank you.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rsadler said:


> The only problem is that I have it setup at my vacation house, and bought a retail dish and receiver for that purpose and added it to my home account. Its just standard definition but really wanted HD while I'm there. Any idea what dish I could use, then I could decide on a receiver from there?


So... are you saying that you have Dish service at two locations but only one Dish account?

Do you call Dish each time you move from your home to vacation home (and vice-versa)? And do you take all of your receivers with you each time you relocate to a different home?

If not... then you are asking for help with how to violate your terms of service, and that would become the end of this thread.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nobody innocent if not proved !


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

"well, it's one plot of land, they just built a highway through it..."


----------



## knot (Feb 4, 2010)

if you do not care about locals you could swing the dish to hit 61.5 and 72 sats and get all the national hd. of course you would have to change your receiver too.


----------

